# [BSD] Pourquoi installer FreeBSD ?

## bosozoku

Bonjour, ceci n'est pas un troll mais une interrogation.

J'utilise Gentoo depuis plus de deux ans maintenant et on m'a plusieurs fois conseiller de lacher "cette pâle copie" pour FreeBSD. Je suis un peu comme un utilisateur de windows, je pense avoir beaucoup de mal à changer de système, surtout si je ne le connais pas. Alors ma question est simple : pourquoi utiliser FreeBSD ? Quels sont les avantages par rapport à gentoo ?

Ce qui me tracasse le plus est que le noyau ne sera plus Linux. Qu'en est il des programmes ? Y'a t'il autant de programmes portés sous BSD que sous Linux ? J'ai entendu parler d'émulation Linux, je ne vais pas installer BSD pour émuler linux ensuite, c'est débile pour moi.

Bref j'hésite vraiment et j'ai besoin de l'avis de personnes qui ont eu de l'expérience avec FreeBSD. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## naerex

J'ai essayé FreeBSD 6 hier justement et franchement ça fait peur, on se croirait revenu 5 ans en arrière !!!

pour installer un paquet faut donner son nom complet (c.a.d avec le numéro de version et le .tgz)

pour lancer ou arrêter un daemon je sais même pas, ya pas de /etc/init.d

pour le noyau c'est encore pire apparemment on peut pas le modifier

le partitionnement de disque est étrange

tout est différent dans la nomenclature (wd0 akbd machin etc..)

Je n'vois vraiment aucun intérêt à aller sur BSD, (c'était la première fois que je testais)

Peut être que c'est bon en serveur ou en box mais pour du desktop c'est pas la peine.

----------

## kopp

Pour le desktop, il y a des version faites pour, comme PC-BSD ou DesktopBSD

Pour la nomenclature, une fois que tu l'assimiles, elle est clair aussi... Excuse moi, mais pour moi, c'est pas vraiment clair que /dev/hdd soit un cdrom...  :Smile: 

Sinon, c'est vrai que l'installation des ports n'estpas des plus pratique  :Smile:  et de plus, il me semble pas qu'il y ait de framebuffer, ou alors j'avais raté l'option.

Pour le noyau, c'est le principe BSD, ou les noyaux ne sont pas développé comme ci comme ça comme sosu linux, mais par un groupe officiel, où les ajouts sont maintes fois testé et debuggé, et programmer avec une optique commune. C'est plus lent comme méthode de développement, mais ça sort normalement des noyaux beaucoup plus homogènes. et les noyaux vont avec les release...

Pour les script d'init, normal, init.d , c'est propre à gentoo (arretez moi si je dis des conneries  :Smile: )

Moi je pense qu'en s'investissant un peu, on peut découvrir un bon système, si on s'en donne la peine...

edit : apparemment, j'ai dit des petites conneries sur le noyau, dsl  :Smile:  cf réponse de guilcLast edited by kopp on Sun Nov 06, 2005 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *naerex wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé FreeBSD 6 hier justement et franchement ça fait peur, on se croirait revenu 5 ans en arrière !!!

 

Question de connaissance du systeme...

 *Quote:*   

> pour installer un paquet faut donner son nom complet (c.a.d avec le numéro de version et le .tgz)

 

mais non, on peut aussi utiliser les ports, y a pas que les tgz précompilés...

 *Quote:*   

> pour lancer ou arrêter un daemon je sais même pas, ya pas de /etc/init.d

 

la encore, question de connaissance du systeme (/etc/rc.d de mémoire)

 *Quote:*   

> pour le noyau c'est encore pire apparemment on peut pas le modifier

 

Bien sur que si, on peut meme le recompiler avec ses options perso ! La méthode est juste TOTALEMENT différente de la méthode linux.

 *Quote:*   

> le partitionnement de disque est étrange
> 
> tout est différent dans la nomenclature (wd0 akbd machin etc..)

 

Penser que linux est parole d'évangile est dangereux. Ce n'est pas la seule manière de voir un disque dur... La méthode FreeBSD est juste différente, on ne parle déja plus de partitions, mais de slices.

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'vois vraiment aucun intérêt à aller sur BSD, (c'était la première fois que je testais)
> 
> Peut être que c'est bon en serveur ou en box mais pour du desktop c'est pas la peine.

 

Un kernel réputé meilleur, offrant de meilleurs performances/réactivité par exemple.

FreeBSD est vraiment un très bon OS. Mais la meilleure façon de l'apprécier est quand meme de le connaitre. C'est différent de Linux, pas de doute. Mais le jeter a la poubelle sous prétexte qu'un ou deux trucs sont pas pareil que sous linux, c'est passer a coté de quelque chose d'interessant pour des prétextes un peu légers...

Après, si tu n'as pas envie de t'y interesser, et donc de rester sous linux, c'est tout a fait légitime, mais ça n'est pas une bonne raison poru le démolir comme ça parceque tu ne le connais pas  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour le desktop, il y a des version faites pour, comme PC-BSD ou DesktopBSD
> 
> Pour la nomenclature, une fois que tu l'assimiles, elle est clair aussi... Excuse moi, mais pour moi, c'est pas vraiment clair que /dev/hdd soit un cdrom... 

 

+1

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, c'est vrai que l'installation des ports n'estpas des plus pratique  et de plus, il me semble pas qu'il y ait de framebuffer, ou alors j'avais raté l'option.

 

Effectivement, pas trouvé non plus

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le noyau, c'est le principe BSD, ou les noyaux ne sont pas développé comme ci comme ça comme sosu linux, mais par un groupe officiel, où les ajouts sont maintes fois testé et debuggé, et programmer avec une optique commune. C'est plus lent comme méthode de développement, mais ça sort normalement des noyaux beaucoup plus homogènes. et les noyaux vont avec les release...

 

Certes, les version du noyau vont avec les releases, mais ça n'empeche pas de se le recompiler avec plus ou moins d'options. Mais il est vrai que le bsdiste recompile rarement son kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour les script d'init, normal, init.d , c'est propre à gentoo (arretez moi si je dis des conneries )

 

init.d, c'est spécifique a sysvinit, donc a peut près a la majorité des distributions linux (les seules exceptions doivent etre slackware et archlinux)

 *Quote:*   

> Moi je pense qu'en s'investissant un peu, on peut découvrir un bon système, si on s'en donne la peine...

 

+1

----------

## naerex

Désolé d'être un peu expéditif dans mes propos, c'est peut être ce qui se passe près de chez moi qui me rend irritable...   :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Pour les script d'init, normal, init.d , c'est propre à gentoo (arretez moi si je dis des conneries ) 
> 
> init.d, c'est spécifique a sysvinit, donc a peut près a la majorité des distributions linux (les seules exceptions doivent etre slackware et archlinux)
> ...

 

Lol, bah pas de chance pour moi, le seul autre que j'ai vraiment regardé, c'était Arch, d'oùma conclusion trop hative. 

Pour ce qui est du noyau, j'avais éditer pour faire une remarque suite à ton premier post  :Smile: ... Moi dès que j'ai une autre machine, je remet un freebsd dessus...

----------

## Adrien

[OFF]  *naerex wrote:*   

> Désolé d'être un peu expéditif dans mes propos, c'est peut être ce qui se passe près de chez moi qui me rend irritable...  

 

Pourquoi? Ta voiture a brûlé?   :Laughing:   Tu me diras, si c'est à ça que tu fais allusion, y'a pas besoin de ça pour être irrité!   :Evil or Very Mad:   [/OFF]

Pour FreeBSD, je pense que ça vaut le jus mais c'est pareil que d'autres, je m'y suis pas encore VRAIMENT penché car gentoo est ma première distro et j'attends déjà de la maîtriser un peu plus.

Pour ce que j'en ai vu, ça m'a l'air assez versatile et bien sûr différent de linux, mais bon on retrouve tout de même plein d'analogies qui rendent l'entreprise plus abordale quand on a déjà touché à du linux. Et puis, c'est quand même réputé être très stable.

Ce qui me gêne encore, c'est pour recompiler le noyau, ça me semble moins évident que sous nux vu qu'il n'y a pas d'outil genre menuconfig (je me trompe peut-être mais il me semble en tout cas que ça n'est pas mentionné dans le guide d'install). Voili, voilà, de mon côté, je continue à penser que ça vaut le coup si on peut y investir pas mal de temps ce qui est aussi une question non négligeable.Last edited by Adrien on Sun Nov 06, 2005 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nuts

dire que freebsd c'est 5 ans en arriere bof bof  :Very Happy: 

pour ma part ca a ete plus NetBSD mais c'est tres proche mais aussi un peu differend (NetBSD est tres portable, mais pas super fiable)

et puis surtout FreeBSD est un UNIX, important a signaler et donc faut pas s'etonner si on note des differences. init.d comme ca a ete dit, c'est surtout propre a GNU/Linux excepté par exemple slackware qui se veut d'avoir une repution de "tres proche d'UNIX".

mais les daemon fonctionne sensiblement pareil, sauf que c'est rc.d mais ca a deja ete dit.

quant au ports, bah c'est la dessus que s'inspire portage, c'est pas le plus user friendly, mais c'est puissant et si je dit pas de betise ca gere meme les dependances inverses.

Le noyau n'est pas bien dur a compiller il suffit d'editez le fichier de conf avec un editeur de texte et on trouve beaucoup de commentaire, une fois qu'on trouve nos references la dedans, il est bien simple a configurer et surtout faire le tri dans les pilotes, ce qui est pratique pour booté plus vite.

je n'ai pas trouvé non plus pour le framebuffer, mais bon, limite je m'en fous je passe 3/4 du temps sous X.

De plus avec un peu de bol on trouve des constructeur tel que nvidia qui propose des pilotes pour cet OS.

en ce qui concerne niveau logiciel, quand parfois ca va pas, il ya une emu linux, qui parait il se defend bien. mais surtout beaucoup de soft linux et GNU sont d'amblé compatible, ca compille etc...

apres c'est a tester, c'est sur aussi la philosophie n'est pas la meme. mais c'est pas mal non plus, et surtout c'est tres centralisé, on a pas des truc qui change comme nous on a d'une distrib a une autre. c'est une garantie sur la fonctionalité. Ajouter aussi une bonne doc... pour ceux qui le souhaitent, je dis que *BSD n'est pas une mauvaise experience au contraire. apres les OS c'est comme des pantoufles on prend ceux dans lesquels on est bien dedans.

edit: mon experience au niveau de FreeBSD, en matiere de reseau, c'est l'OS qui poutre le plus dans ce domaine

----------

## bosozoku

J'aime bien l'analogie des pantoufles.

Bon je suis très bien avec Gentoo alors je testerai FreeBSD quand j'aurai plus de temps libre. Il faut que je me forge ma propre opinion. Merci de tout vos commentaires !

----------

## Poischack

Petit érajustement": ce n'est pas une émulation linux mais une compatibilité avec les binaires.

----------

## nuts

au temps pour moi.

en tout cas si ca peut rassurer certain, j'ai une connaissance qui touche pas mal a FreeBSD et il se tape du ut2004 dessus donc...

et aussi, debarquer sur cet OS fais manger un petit peu de Doc, mais la transition gnu/linux -> *BSD est bien plus aisé que windows -> GNU/Linux. d'ailleur globalement ca se verifie pratiquement avec tous les Unix et GNU/Linux ou autre systemes sur noyau linux

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir,

Je vais essayer de faire part de mon expérience en tant qu'utilisateur de système BSD comme FreeBSD, NetBSD et OpenBSD (pas encore  testé DragonFlyBSD).

Je m'y suis, il y a à peut près 2ans avec un FreeBSD, j'avais vu ça sur un firewall NetAsq, jme suis dit pourquoi pas ? A l'époque, j'utilisais que Gentoo ça me plaisait bien.

J'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois avant d'avoir un système comme je le voulais.

Au final, je trouve les OS de la famille BSD très didactique et formateur, il faut faire comme ci et pas comme ça.

Au quotidien, j'utilise FreeBSD pour plusieurs utilisation comme serveur ou workstation avec malheureusement ses limites au niveau du support de certain matériel comme l'USB  :Sad: 

Mais au final, ça me pose pas trop de problème  :Wink: 

Et chaque système BSD à une focalisation particulière, FreeBSD les perfomances sur du SMP, NetBSD la portabilité sur des architectures (54 architectures supportées) et OpenBSD la sécurité.

Donc tu as le choix  :Smile: 

Un truc que j'aime bien sur les système BSD, la documentation, l'homogénéité, la stabilité...

@nuts:

"pour ma part ca a ete plus NetBSD mais c'est tres proche mais aussi un peu differend (NetBSD est tres portable, mais pas super fiable) "

Ca me choque un peu ce que tu dis là, sur quoi tu te bases pour dire que c'est pas très fiable ?

J'aime bien les systèmes BSD, mais j'utilise quand même des systèmes GNU/Linux comme Gentoo (bien sûr), Debian et Mandriva  :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## nuts

 *DomiX wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> ...
> 
> @nuts:
> ...

 

sur mon experience. je ne me permettrait pas de dire ca sans aucun fondement. pas forcement du systeme en lui meme, mais des appli compillé par celui ci. pour faire cours, au depart ca foncionnait tres bien, et la fin, plus rien. ce qui ne m'a pas sembler etre le cas sur FreeBSD. NetBSD est tres interressant, j'ai appris pas mal de chose avec lui, mais de tous les UNIX que j'ai tester, c'est le moins fiable/stable que j'ai eu entre les mains

----------

## Poischack

Question un peu off topic: les os sont certifié à un certains degré de sécurité c1/c2/c3/c4si je ne me trompe pas. Quelqu'un m'en avais parlé mais je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver de pages parlant de ces certifications, vous avez une url ?

----------

## nuts

[mod troll]alors win* c'est c0 (le plus faible)[/mod troll]

----------

## anigel

Tout ça a déjà été débattu plusieurs fois, et je vous avoue que la flemme du dimanche soir m'empêche de faire une compilation propre de tous les trucs intéressants qui ont été dits à ce sujet.

 :Arrow:  ici,

----------

## DomiX

 *nuts wrote:*   

>  *DomiX wrote:*   Bonsoir,
> 
> ...
> 
> @nuts:
> ...

 

Ok d'accord, je vois tout à fait ce que tu veux dire, j'ai déja été confronté à ce genre de cas, par curiosité sur quelle architecture as tu l'occasion d'utiliser NetBSD ?

----------

## jeck

Je voudrais juste corriger le passage ou l'ont dit que bsd ne gére pas l'usb ..

C'est faux, je monte, je démonte mon APN ( photo numerique usb 2.0 ! ) sans probléme, fo juste charger usbd, d'ailleurs s'il existe ...

Pour pimenter, j'utilise même une webcam usb 1.1  :Wink: 

Pour ma part je suis sur FFreebsd 5.4-release et j'ai installer java runtime, flash plugins 6, une tonnes de plugins pour mozilla, etc ...

Vois pas ou est le probléme m'enfin bon, tout les gouts sont dans la nature !

----------

## Trevoke

Domix : NetBSD marche a peu pres sur tout.

Jusqu'a recemment, la blague courait que NetBSD pouvait faire tout marcher, sauf ton grille-pain. Il y a quelques mois, quelqu'un a installe NetBSD sur son grille-pain ...

[edit : pour prouver que je dis pas des conneries:

http://www.embeddedarm.com/news/netbsd_toaster.htm

http://random.tastylime.net/photos/photos.php?album=2005/linuxworld

]

----------

## nuts

 *DomiX wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*    *DomiX wrote:*   Bonsoir,
> 
> ...
> 
> @nuts:
> ...

 

sur du x86

edit: pour le grillepain en question et NetBSD, suffit de se rendre sur le site officiel

http://www.netbsd.org/

----------

## ultrabug

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Jusqu'a recemment, la blague courait que NetBSD pouvait faire tout marcher, sauf ton grille-pain. Il y a quelques mois, quelqu'un a installe NetBSD sur son grille-pain ...

 

des gens ont vraiment trop de temps sur terre...

----------

## lmarcini

Pour ma part, j'ai tâté un peu du BSD, FreeBSD au départ et DragonFly ensuite (je suis actuellement sous DragonFly qui est très prometteur mais vais repasser sous FreeBSD parce que je ne maîtrise pas encore toutes les subtilités de la famille BSD et que c'est sur FreeBSD qu'il y a le plus de documentation et la communauté la plus large).

En gros, le fait d'installer FreeBSD me met dans la même situation que lorsque je suis passé de Debian à Gentoo : apprendre à lire la documentation, la comprendre, bien l'exploiter et ne rien faire à l'arrache...

Concernant l'installation et la mise à jour, j'ai mesuré combien portage était un super-outil. Lorsque je vois que des personnes écrivent que portage à été "pompé" sur les ports BSD, ça m'énerve un peu : le principe est le même mais, au niveau souplesse et potentialités, il n'y a pas photo. 

Pour la compilation du kernel, c'est plus simple sous FreeBSD. Et je trouve le support matériel suffisant pour le matériel que j'ai. Le framebuffer ? Je ne me suis pas penché dessus mais j'affiche mes consoles en 1280x1024. Pour le reste, il y a beaucoup de programmes portés et il n'y a guère de différences entre une Gentoo Desktop et une FreeBSD Desktop.

En gros, ce qui manque sous FreeBSD, c'est une communauté comme celle de Gentoo où beaucoup de personnes essaient d'aller loin dans l'optimisation de leur système. Les Gentooïste ont un esprit un peu plus geek et joueur...  :Wink: 

Enfin, j'essaierai bien un jour une Gentoo/BSD et je suis preneur de tout feedback...

----------

## Babali

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Concernant l'installation et la mise à jour, j'ai mesuré combien portage était un super-outil. Lorsque je vois que des personnes écrivent que portage à été "pompé" sur les ports BSD, ça m'énerve un peu : le principe est le même mais, au niveau souplesse et potentialités, il n'y a pas photo. 
> 
> 

 

Est-ce que freebsd ne pourrait pas a son tour exploiter le portage de gentoo ?

Si j'ai bien compris tous les bsd on leurs propres noyeau. Est-ce que les BSD sont "compatible entre eux" ? Imaginons que la communaute BSD soit 20 fois plus grande, aurait-on 5 ou 6 BSD en plus ? Si ati sortait un driver pour FreeBSD, devrait-on redevelloper le driver pour chacun des bsd ayant tous un noyeau different ? Est-ce que le fait que toutes les distributions linux utilisent a peu pres le meme noyeau n'est pas une unite inestimable ?

Ce qui me fait peur (peut-etre a tord) c'est la division dans les projets libres.

D'apres mes recherche sur le web, j'ai cru comprendre que les *bsd etaient "plus reflechis" est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait develloper ce sujet ?

Deplus si quelqu'un pouvait egalement me parler un peu plus des noyeau monolitiques vs micro noyeau ?

Merci :]

----------

## nuts

entre les different *BSD les noyau ont la meme couleur mais sont differents.

quant aux ports de BSD, il n'ont rien a envier a portage. d ailleur les ports gerent les dependance inverse au moins.

----------

## jeck

la communauté existe certe mais pas comme gentoo, c'est vrai !

Peut-être cela à un raprochement avec l'âge moyenne des utilisateurs BSD ( plus de 25 ans en générale ) et puis il faut vraiment s'y intérrèsser pour le découvrir complétement ( tant les points positifs que négatif ! )

----------

## Babali

 *nuts wrote:*   

> entre les different *BSD les noyau ont la meme couleur mais sont differents.
> 
> quant aux ports de BSD, il n'ont rien a envier a portage. d ailleur les ports gerent les dependance inverse au moins.

 

Qu'est-ce que c'est que les dependances inverses ? Et qu'est-ce que ca veux dire en gros "avoir la meme couleur" ? Est-ce que sa signifie avoir la meme interface ?

----------

## anigel

Pour expliquer les dépendances inverses, il faut prendre un exemple, ça reste le plus parlant.

Jour J : J'installe gnome, qui dépend de gtk-2.x. Puis j'installe gftp, qui dépend aussi de gtk-2.x

Jour J + 3 semaines : une mise à jour de gftp vient d'arriver, mais elle requiert gtk-2.(x+1). les ports me mettent donc gtk à jour

Jour J + 3 semaines + 5 minutes : gnome ne démarre plus, parcequ'il est linké sur gtk-2.x.

Jour J + 3 semaines + 4H : j'ai recompilé tout gnome pour qu'il fonctionne avec la nouvelle version de gtk.

 :Arrow:  dépendance inverse !

PS : un sujet plus complet discute plus ou moins de BSD, ici.

----------

